# Can I run a live image of FreeBSD on a HP laptop 15



## plpippen (Nov 13, 2019)

I am wanting to test drive FreeBSD on this laptop before committing it to hard drive. Currently it's running Windows 10 and I can't stand it 
System Name: Laptop-534KHS8T
System Model: HP Laptop 15-db0xxx
System Type: x64-based PC
System Processor: AMD A9-9425 Radeon R5
Memory: 4GB  Storage: 1 Terabyte
UEFI Bootable:
Wifi Network Adapter: Realtek rtl8821ce 

Is there a BSD Image that I can boot into live via usb stick that will work with my wifi adapter out of the box.
If everything works smoothly then I can install to hard disk, my only issue is that I need to use Microsoft Excel and PowerPoint for work.
Could Wine or Virtual Box be a possible solution for this?


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 13, 2019)

If you have Windows 10 Pro then use Hyper-V and create a VM there to test it.
If you have Windows 10 Home then you can use Virtual Box.
FreeBSD is best suited for the servers without GUI so it's not like some linux distribution like Ubuntu where you get all fancy GUI so if you are interested in the FreeBSD it's better to start from here:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 13, 2019)

Dislike for a particular OS is usually not the best motivation to hop over to an open source OS "just because". As much as I enjoy working within an Xorg environment it's only fair to say that in direct comparison to Windows 10 it still leaves a lot to desire, depending on your needs of course.


----------



## manoeldesouza (Nov 13, 2019)

GhostBSD or FuryBSD may provide you with some taste of BSD in your hardware. Still my best assessment was really to commit FreeBSD to disk using the DVD version of the ISO (my WIFI is never detected otherwise). Beware of the big leap from Windows 10 to FreeBSD.


----------

